# Year and manufacture??



## Shipp_kim (Apr 15, 2019)

My husband just found this in the woods on our 20 acres, I want to restore it four our 1 year old daughter but I can’t find anything to tell me the year or manufacture.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 15, 2019)

It was most likely manufactured by Hedstrom. The sharp main frame tube bend is a distinguishing design feature of later Hedstrom trikes. I also notice the seat post hole is square and Hedstrom did use square seat posts on many of their tricycles. Not sure exactly what year. If you do a Google image search you'll see some Hedstrom tricycle photos showing models nearly identical to this one. Hope that helps a little in your search for information.

Dave


----------



## Rambler (Apr 16, 2019)

Based on construction and design of the tricycle including components such as pedals and plastic axle caps I am very sure it is 1970's era.


----------



## Shipp_kim (Apr 16, 2019)

Thank y’all so much!


----------



## Shipp_kim (Apr 16, 2019)

Any tips on how to get replacement parts? I’ve looked around on eBay but I don’t want to get the wrong thing


----------



## Shipp_kim (Apr 16, 2019)

I haven’t found one that has reflectors in the pedals, this one does


----------



## Rambler (Apr 16, 2019)

Unless you are truly dead set on restoring this particular tricycle for sentimental reasons, you would be money ahead to simply purchase a vintage tricycle in great condition off ebay or craigslist. In all honesty even restored your tricycle has very little to no collectable value. Not trying to discourage you from restoring it if you want but just pointing out the fact that it will probably be worth less than the time and money you put into it.


----------



## Shipp_kim (Apr 17, 2019)

I’m not doing it for sentimental reasons, I like restoring things. I’m not in it for money or anything like that. Want to bring it back to life so my daughter can ride it when she gets of age


----------



## bricycle (Apr 17, 2019)

Welcome to our group!
Maybe look for another older, more desirable trike if you goal is restoration.


----------

